# 622 0r 722



## jsh (Sep 2, 2007)

I am attempting to upgrade my equipment and don't know what to expect with the different choices out there.

I have one 625 dvr and have an old big SD tv for tv1 and when I added a new tv to the kitchen it was a smaller HDTV for tv2. I do not mind the picture I get with tv2 even though it is being presented as a SD picture with this dvr. Now I would like replace my "other" old 301 receiver with a new duo dvr so I can add another small tv to the upstairs bedroom. It will obviously be another new small HDTV, that is what they sell now a days. I still have another old big SD tv I can not replace till it dies that will be tv1. If I go with a 622/722 duo dvr because some day I will be replacing the tv1 with a HDTV, will the picture on tv 2, with a new small HDTV be at least comparable to what I am seeing now with tv2 with my 625 configuration? And I was interested in the 622/722 because I would like the option of being able to add additional storage later on. thank you

thank you for any help,


----------



## 47HO (Apr 11, 2008)

Not sure what you consider small/big TV. But to me, if the TV is less than 27" the HD receiver is just not worth it. If that is the case, I would just hang on until a got a "big" HDTV.


----------



## jsh (Sep 2, 2007)

I have to get a new receiver to get another tv hooked up because my dish 500 cannot support any more lines, that has been checked out already. So it has to be a duo dvr, and if I go with another 625 I will not be able to view HD when my tv 1 dies, and did not expect them to upgrade me again any time soon after this upgrade to a duo dvr for free, just wanted to know if I can expect the same quality on tv 2 with a 722 as I have with my 625, that is acceptable to me in the meantime.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

DISH has made some policy changes and is wanting to start phasing out the SD equipment. As an indipendent seller we can no longer install under promotion any mpeg-2
standalone reciever. You also dont have to subscribe to the HD content if you dont want to even if you have a HD reciever.That being said get the HD reciever now and the HD dish for your area now if you can get a deal. Dish HD recievers will be able to hook up to any old tv


----------



## jsh (Sep 2, 2007)

I understand you suggested I should try for the HD receiver now, but are you also saying when the time comes that I get a new HDTV for tv1 I will also need a different dish, an HD DISH to see it at top quality?


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

jsh said:


> I understand you suggested I should try for the HD receiver now, but are you also saying when the time comes that I get a new HDTV for tv1 I will also need a different dish, an HD DISH to see it at top quality?


The dish will be included (If you even need it. Some areas already have dishes looking at HD birds due to there locals.)in the cost of the upgrade. As well as a visit by a tech to install everything.


----------



## jsh (Sep 2, 2007)

The info on this site has been really helpful, it helped me know what to ask about. I just got off chat and they offered a free upgrade and installation of the 622, or the 722 for an additional $75. With either choice they will also be changing my dish 500 to a 1000.2. (that is a good thing, isn't it?) I am leaning towards the 722 for just the additional recording limits it has over the 622 and with either choice I will be HD ready. What do you think?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

jsh said:


> This info on this site has been really helpful. it helped me know what to ask about. I just got off chat and they offered a free upgrade and installation of the 622, or the 722 for an additional $75. With either choice they will also be changing my dish 500 to a 1000.2. (that is a good thing, isn't it?) I am leaning towards the 722 for just the additional recording limits it has over the 622 and with either choice I will be HD ready. What do you think?


Go with the 722. You will need the additional space, trust me
Changing from the 500 to the 1000.2 is definitely a plus!


----------



## jsh (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh boy, when reading about the 722 I realize I need to have it hooked up to a phone line. My phone line is on the other side of the room, what other options are there to have it hooked up. Is there a wireless jack or something affordable that will work? I do have wireless wifi if that helps.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jsh said:


> Oh boy, when reading about the 722 I realize I need to have it hooked up to a phone line. My phone line is on the other side of the room, what other options are there to have it hooked up. Is there a wireless jack or something affordable that will work? I do have wireless wifi if that helps.


I think first I would go with a 622 and spend the difference on an EHD. A lot more hours can be stored on 500 gigs or 1 T than on the difference between a 622 and a 722. Plus you can use it on any 622 or 722 in your house.

As for connecting so it can call home there are a couple of options. One you can get powerline telephone extensions. Plug one in behind your receiver and the other close to a telephone jack and you're good to go. I use a powerline/ethernet adapter for mine. The 622 and 722 both are Homeplug units and will connect to an ethernet through the power wiring. My 622 is plugged into an APC UPS and it works fine even though the APC is not Homeplug certified. I have an ethernet wall wart in the wall behind my desk where my router is. In fact, I have 2 622s working like that. There are some things that require a telephone but I never used them when I had it connected via phone. The ethernet connection allows the unit to phone home and you avoid the $5/mo fee.


----------



## jsh (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, that made a lot of sense. I goggled powerline telephone extensions and came up with several companies, do you suggest one or another?

I am not sure how much storage I will need in the future, but it is nice to know there are options to hook up a EHD. _"A lot more hours can be stored on 500 gigs or 1 T than on the difference between a 622 and a 722. "_ Approximately how many hours of sd programming can be stored on 500 gigs?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

EHD is also a could counter to Murphy's Law. Save off the shows, series, movies you want to save and "if" something happens to the reciever, the recordings are safe and can be restored to any ViP DVR on your account


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jsh said:


> Thanks for the info, that made a lot of sense. I goggled powerline telephone extensions and came up with several companies, do you suggest one or another?
> 
> I am not sure how much storage I will need in the future, but it is nice to know there are options to hook up a EHD. _"A lot more hours can be stored on 500 gigs or 1 T than on the difference between a 622 and a 722. "_ Approximately how many hours of sd programming can be stored on 500 gigs?


I think the ones I used at one time were Belknap. Whatever the brand I got them at WalMart. They came in a set, one for each end and they are different than ethernet extensions in that the ethernet is bi-directional and the phone extension I have has one for the device end and one for the jack end. But basically plug and play.

I can't tell you how many hours you can store on 500 gigs. The only thing I know about hours is when my internal gets down to about 10 hours left it's time to watch something or move it to the EHD. My 1 T currently has 257 events recorded. About 95% is HD. Maybe 25 % or so are movies so the rest are 1 hour programs. And I need to start watching some of them because I'm down to about 90 gigs. To illustrate how the time and space used don't exactly correlate I have a 1:39 Doobie Brothers concert that takes up 6.8 gigs. I have a David Gilmour that's 2:04 and uses 4.2 gigs. I have 2 1:54 movies one of which takes 5.1 gigs and the other 3.7 gigs. It depends on the amount of action and bright lights I guess because the Doobies are definetly more active and have brighter lights than Gilmour :lol:


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I also would just leave it as the 622. It's almost a sure chance you'll end up with a 722k anyway. I haven't installed a 622 in over a year. Space is at a premium on a service truck, and most installers will only carry the newest models.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

622's and 722 are out of production - any replacements or installs with these will likely be refurbs.

Most new installs will be the 722k but the caveat here is if you need OTA, you have to buy the $29.99 dual tuner OTA adapter (a blessing in disguise).

I love my 722k, I can now record two OTA events and/or two satellite events (4 simultaneous recordings).

It is hands down the best DVR out there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

olguy said:


> I think the ones I used at one time were Belknap. Whatever the brand I got them at WalMart. They came in a set, one for each end and they are different than ethernet extensions in that the ethernet is bi-directional and the phone extension I have has one for the device end and one for the jack end. But basically plug and play.
> 
> I can't tell you how many hours you can store on 500 gigs. The only thing I know about hours is when my internal gets down to about 10 hours left it's time to watch something or move it to the EHD. My 1 T currently has 257 events recorded. About 95% is HD. Maybe 25 % or so are movies so the rest are 1 hour programs. And I need to start watching some of them because I'm down to about 90 gigs. To illustrate how the time and space used don't exactly correlate I have a 1:39 Doobie Brothers concert that takes up 6.8 gigs. I have a David Gilmour that's 2:04 and uses 4.2 gigs. I have 2 1:54 movies one of which takes 5.1 gigs and the other 3.7 gigs. It depends on the amount of action and bright lights I guess because the Doobies are definetly more active and have brighter lights than Gilmour :lol:


I'm curious how you so easy shows sizes of your recordings - I don't see any provision in the DVR for measure them.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I'm curious how you so easy shows sizes of your recordings - I don't see any provision in the DVR for measure them.


You have to have an external drive connected in order to see file sizes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh. I got it. 
My bad - seen it many times, but didn't realize it could be used as measuring 'tape' .


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

BTY, if you only have a 622, 722 or 722K it will not have to be connected to a phone line.

Dish waives the $5 phone line fee on the first dual tuner receiver, no different than the 625.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> BTY, if you only have a 622, 722 or 722K it will not have to be connected to a phone line.
> 
> Dish waives the $5 phone line fee on the first dual tuner receiver, no different than the 625.


Only if you're on the DVR Advantage promotion. The few people without locals are SOL there.


----------

